
Self Awareness: It Can Make or Break You - smit
https://medium.com/on-startups/936bbfeabf72
======
viennacoder
This post is sort of defeatist. Definitely, self awareness is important, but I
think that the vast majority of talent is from practice and study as opposed
to something innate.

